# Der Fußball - EM 2021 Thread



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo!

Zur letzten WM hatten wir schon einen Thread dann dachte ich mir kannst zur EM auch einen aufmachen.
Da doch nicht Wenige hier aus dem Forum Fußball gucken.
Leider hatte ich das gestern verpennt.

Hier eine kurze Info zur EM



> Die *Fußball-Europameisterschaft 2021* (offiziell _UEFA EURO 2020_) findet – als 16. Austragung des Wettbewerbs – vom 11. Juni bis 11. Juli 2021 in zehn europäischen Städten und einer asiatischen Stadt (Baku) statt. Wie schon 2016 werden 24 Nationalmannschaften an der Endrunde teilnehmen. 20 Mannschaften wurden über die EM-Qualifikation, vier weitere über das Play-off-Turnier der UEFA Nations League 2018/19 ermittelt.
> 
> Das Turnier sollte eigentlich vom 12. Juni bis 12. Juli 2020 stattfinden, wurde aufgrund der COVID-19-Pandemie aber um ein Jahr verschoben. Die beiden Halbfinale und das Finale werden im Wembley-Stadion in London ausgetragen. In Deutschland finden drei Gruppenspiele und ein Viertelfinale in der Münchener Allianz Arena statt.


Quelle: Fußball-Europameisterschaft 2021

Der offizielle EM-Song:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kGT73GcwhCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern war das Eröffnungsspiel in Rom. Italien gegen die Türkei 3:0.
Die Türkei stand in der ersten Spielhälfte ganz gut in ihrer Abwehr.
Dann am Anfang der zweiten Hälfte unglücklicher Weise ein Eigentor.
Das hat sie verunsichert und den offensiven Italienern dazu verholfen zwei weitere Tore zu schiessen.
Aber noch ist die Türkei lange nicht raus.

Es werden aber scheinbar nicht alle Spiele im ÖRF übertragen.

Guckt ihr auch wieder EM?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guckt ihr auch wieder EM?


Gestern gab es ein deutlich interessanteres Tennis Match. Wenn Deutschland spielt werde ich mir das aber schon geben.


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juni 2021)

Schaue mir nur die Ergebnisse an. Keine Zeit für die Spiele.
Bis auf Italien interessieren mich die Ergebnisse auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der offizielle EM-Song:


Der ist ja mal wohl zum Kotzen 

Ich guck wenn möglich gern jedes Spiel und nicht nur Deutschland.
Das Spiel gestern war allerdings nicht soo der Hit.
Das Eigentor war natürlich einfach nur Pech, kann passieren.
Aber die Türken hatten irgendwie gefühlt nie ernsthafte Ambitionen selbst mal ein Tor schießen zu wollen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 Versuche nur richtung Tor 




RyzA schrieb:


> Es werden aber scheinbar nicht alle Spiele im ÖRF übertragen.


Leider verpennt meinen Magenta Tarif rechtzeitig um zu stellen...dort gibts ja auch einige Spiele exklusiv.
10 Spiele glaube ich nur bei der Telekom mit Magenta TV smart, deren neuestes Produkt.
Ich hing da noch hinterher und wollt es sowieso erneuern. Mal schauen wie lang die Telekom tatsächlich mit der Umstellung braucht, vlt. überraschen die mich ja mal


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Guckt ihr auch wieder EM?


Warum?
Überstehen wir diesmal die Vorrunde?

Aber Formel 1 gibt es ja auch nicht mehr im Free TV.
Keiner beschwert sich, außer mir.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Keiner beschwert sich, außer mir.


Doch, ich auch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Doch, ich auch.


Also:
Petition an den Bundestag!

Alle, die wieder F1 im Free-TV sehen wollen - unterschreiben:
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
...
-  .

Los!
Zackig!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (12. Juni 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Warum?
> Überstehen wir diesmal die Vorrunde?



Ehrlich gesagt wäre es mehr als peinlich, wenn nicht. Kommen doch auch die vier besten Gruppendritten weiter. Schwere Gruppe hin oder her - das muss passen.

Ich gucke, wenn Zeit, Lust und Verfügbarkeit zusammenfallen  Ansonsten verfolge ich dem Tippspiel mit der Freundin und ihrer Familie sei Dank nur die Ergebnisse ^^


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt wäre es mehr als peinlich, wenn nicht. Kommen doch auch die vier besten Gruppendritten weiter.


Nur wie wird man "bester Gruppendritter" wenn man gegen Frankreich und Portugal verliert? 1 Sieg + 1 Unentschieden wird schon irgend ein anderer Dritter hinbekommen.
-> Einfach wird es nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der ist ja mal wohl zum Kotzen


Kein Wunder, wenn ich mir die Interpreten so angucke.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

Ich spüre hier viel "Mimimi" 

Also ich freue mich auf die EM. Mal eine gute Abwechslung und Ablenkung vom Corona geprägten Alltag.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nur wie wird man "bester Gruppendritter" wenn man gegen Frankreich und Portugal verliert? 1 Sieg + 1 Unentschieden wird schon irgend ein anderer Dritter hinbekommen.
> -> Einfach wird es nicht.


Gegen Frankreich oder Portugal muss mindestens ein Unentschieden geholten werden. Dazu ist ein Sieg gegen Ungarn Pflicht, denn sonst sieht es düster aus.
Mal schauen, wie es am Dienstag laufen wird.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juni 2021)

Ich kann Löw nicht ab, hält sich an seinem Stuhl fest, obwohl seine Ideen vor 8 Jahren ausgedient haben. Wenn es nach mir ginge, sollte F1 wieder ins FreeTV wechseln.
Die Vorrunde wird das Team als Drittbeste wohl überstehen. Viel weiter als Achtelfinale wird problematisch. Italien ist wirklich interessant, junges Team mit einem erfahrenen Trainer, sie sind hungrig. Das erinnert mich an DFB aus 2006.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juni 2021)

*Update*

Ich kann es doch gucken.
Hab den entsprechenden Sender (myteam.tv) einfach mal angemacht und siehe da: es klappt 

Bin dann mal im _Fußball-Modus _ab jetzt


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

Jetzt muß ich auch nochmal zum "Mimimi" zurückkommen.
Spiele wie Portugal gegen Frankreich laufen nur auf Magenta?
Haben die ÖR ein Rad ab?  
Die kürzen alles weg an Sport aus dem Programm was interessant ist. Und kassieren fleissig ihre GEZ Gebühren weiter.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> "Mimimi"



Grad Fußball wird ja immer teurer und teurer, kann ich schon verstehen 
Welche Spiele im Detail nur bei Magenta verfügbar sind, weiß ich jetzt nicht.
Mir egal, ich kanns ja auch gucken 

Schweiz - Wales war jetzt _okay_.
Jeweils eine Halbzeit war eines der Teams stärker (bzw. eigentlich: schwächer), entsprechend ein gerechtes 1:1 mMn.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich auch nochmal zum "Mimimi" zurückkommen.
> Spiele wie Portugal gegen Frankreich laufen nur auf Magenta?


Das ist das Gruppenfinale an dem gleichzeitig Deutschland gegen Ungarn spielt. Zwischenergebnisse/Tore etc. wird man dort wahrscheinlich auch einblenden.
Dass man nicht mehr als einen Kanal zum Fußball zeigen nutzt finde ich vollkommen angemessen.
Ansonsten finde ich die nicht übertragenen Spiele sehr überschaubar:








						EM 2021 TV-Übertragung im Fernsehen: Alle Sender | EM 2020
					

Wo wird die ⚽ Fußball EM 2021 übertragen? TV-Plan aller 51 EM-Partien ✅ Infos zur Fernseh-Übertragung der "EURO 2020" in Deutschland, Ö ✚ der Schweiz ✅.




					www.fussball-wm.pro


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dass man nicht mehr als einen Kanal zum Fußball zeigen nutzt finde ich vollkommen angemessen.


Das die ÖR dafür nicht mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen, gerade die Spitzenspiele mit den Favoriten zu zeigen, finde ich unangemessen.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2021)

Die anderen Spiele die "fehlen" sind extrem unbeliebt. Und wie schon gesagt spielt an dem Termin halt zeitgleich Deutschland.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte irgendwo was von 10 Spielen gelesen, aber wenn der von @Olstyle verlinkte Plan stimmt, sind es ja doch nur 4 Vorrundenspiele die Magenta Exklusiv sind. 
Und nur eines davon ist ein Topspiel, zumindest verspricht es das zu werden 

Wales - Schweiz hat man jedenfalls nicht wirklich was verpasst, außer man ist Waliser/Schweizer.

Weiter gehts!

Finnland - Dänemark

Was soll man davon halten?


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

Ok, dann gehts ja noch.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juni 2021)

Uff...
Guckt grad Jemand?
Heftig, der arme Mann


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2021)

Wir sind alle geschockt. Hoffentlich überlebt er es.

Edit: Sein Zustand ist wohl stabil.  Ist in eine Klinik gebracht worden. Und die wollen gleich das Spiel fortsetzen. Dafür haben beide Mannschaften gestimmt.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Juni 2021)

Ja, zumindest ist er am Leben. Das sah ja zwischendurch echt übel aus


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juni 2021)

Irgendwie kommt die Spannung in der Gruppenphase nicht richtig auf, wenn 3 von 4 Mannschaften weiterziehen. Ich schaue erst ab der nächsten Runde weiter.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2021)

Heute Abend kommt um 21 Uhr Spanien gegen Schweden. Das könnte interessant werden.

Edit: Ups, falsch geguckt. Das kommt erst Morgen.


----------



## Rwk (13. Juni 2021)

Was hat England nach dem Brexit eigentlich noch bei einer EM zu suchen?!


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2021)

Rwk schrieb:


> Was hat England nach dem Brexit eigentlich noch bei einer EM zu suchen?!


Du willst also alle Länder die nicht der EU angehören ausschliessen?


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juni 2021)

Wer bei der EM spielt, wer zum Kontinent Europa oder zu EU gehört und wer zur UEFA gehört...
Da könnte man auch Seitenweise drüber diskutieren.

Das "Vereinigte Königreich" stellt 4 Mannschaften (England/Wales/Schottland/Nordirland)...
Aserbaidschan oder Israel liegen z.B. in Asien...
Die Schweiz oder Norwegen sind auch kein EU Mitglied...
etc. pp. 

Da gibts ja noch *viel* mehr Beispiele.

Zum Thema:
Das Spiel Österreich - Nordmazedonien hat Spaß gemacht zu schauen!


----------



## Leonidas_I (13. Juni 2021)

Was hat die EU eigentlich mit Europa oder der Europameisterschaft zu tun?


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juni 2021)

Siehe oben: Rein gar nix


----------



## chill_eule (13. Juni 2021)

Oranje! 

Geiles Spiel eben zwischen den Niederländern und der Ukraine


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2021)

Also die Spanier hatten aber ganz schön Pech gestern Abend. Am ackern und ackern und es fällt einfach kein Tor.
Dafür haben sie fast zweimal von den Schweden eins reinbekommen, welche die meiste Zeit defensiv waren.
Naja, die spanische Mannschaft ist noch sehr jung und unerfahren.

Heute Abend spielt Deutschland gegen Frankreich. Das wird sehr hart. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Anthropos (15. Juni 2021)

Frankreich hat schon ein sehr gute Mannschaft bzw. sehr gute Einzelspieler. Wenn die es schaffen als Mannschaft zu funktionieren, sind die für mich nicht nur heute Abend Favorit, sondern auch ein Favorit auf den Titel.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2021)

Ja Frankreich ist sehr gefährlich. Ich hoffe das unsere Jungs heute Abend wenigstens ein unentschieden packen.

Edit: Super Schluss eben im Spiel von Portugal. Gleich 3 Tore und zwei von Ronaldo.


----------



## Leonidas_I (15. Juni 2021)

Noch 2 Tore für Les Bleus und mein Tipp passt.


----------



## Anthropos (15. Juni 2021)

Die Schiedsrichterleistung ist bis jetzt doch äußerst bescheiden.
Edit:
Passt sich aber ans Niveau der deutschen Mannschaft an.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

So schlecht haben unsere Jungs ja nicht gespielt. Aber die Franzosen haben verdient gewonnen.
Gegen Portugal das wird auch hart das Spiel. Gegen Ungarn können sie auf jeden Fall gewinnen.
Und dann ja, dank der neuen Regel, noch weiterkommen, auch wenn sie zweimal verloren haben.
Aber noch besser, bzw. sicherer wäre ein unentschieden gegen Portugal und ein Sieg gegen Ungarn.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Das Ergebnis war jetzt nicht dramatisch, aber beim Gegentor z.B. war da zu viel (falsch verstandener) Kampf und zu wenig Taktik.
Alle rennen auf den ballführenden Spieler und der chippet auf seinen deswegen blank stehenden Mitspieler ist ein Bolzplatz-Move der einer Profimannschaft so nicht passieren sollte. Und die Nummer hat man gegen Pogba und Kante noch ein paar Mal gebracht. Doppeln ist ja ok, aber gefühlt Triplen bis Vierteln   .
Auch Rüdigers Beißaktion hätte locker Rot werden können wenn sich Pogba fallen lässt. 
-> Alle haben gewollt aber nicht gekonnt. Das halte ich für die deutlich gefährlichere/traurigere Erkenntnis als man hätte gekonnt aber wollte es nicht so viel wie der Gegner. 
Die Einstellung bekommt man nämlich leichter korrigiert als taktische und spielerische Defizite.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Die Jungs haben sich ganz tapfer geschlagen, haben aber das Mittelfeld irgendwie vernachlässigt.
Kroos und Gündogan haben sich viel zu sehr auf die Defensive konzentriert; vor allem Kroos, als persönlicher Wachhund von Pogba fand sonst kaum im Spiel statt...
Unsere Außen sind dann immer stur nach vorn gerannt zu unseren 3 Stürmern, die da abgewartet und sich abgemüht haben.

Löw hat da mMn. taktisch völlig falsch aufgestellt.
Die zwei Tore die Frankreich nicht gegeben wurden, sind ja im Mittelfeld entstanden, wo sich keiner für Zuständig fühlte. Die haben nämlich eher durch die Mitte gespielt, als über die Flügel.

Hat aber irgendwie keiner für nötig befunden während des Spiels mal was zu korrigieren, Hallo Herr Löw?
Die Wechsel mal wieder viiiiiieell zu spät, Volland und Sane in der ~85. Minute 

Volland hatte grad mal 8 Ballkontakte 
(laut kicker.de)


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2021)

Und Volland steht dann erstmal Positionsgerecht statt Gossen als Linksverteidiger  
Kroos hat seinen Job schon gut gemacht, aber es war halt eigentlich ein Job für Can.
[/Einer von 80Mio Bundestrainern]


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> [/Einer von 80Mio Bundestrainern]


Dito  

Naja die letzten 2 Wechsel waren ne komplette Verzweiflungstat, da wars ja fast egal "wo" der Spieler erstmal hin geht.

Ich hätte um die 60. Minute rum schon mal 1 oder 2 Wechsel vollzogen 
Z.b. Can rein als Abräumer und Kroos dann weiter nach vorne zusammen mit Sane meinetwegen.

Abwarten.
Gegen Portugal wird auch nicht leicht, allerdings täuscht das Ergebnis (3:0) über deren Leistung hinweg.
Die haben sich extrem schwer getan gegen die Ungarn und 3 Tore sind sehr schmeichelhaft im nachhinein.
Ungarn wird aber auch eine harte Nuss, wenn die so spielen wie gestern


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dito
> 
> Naja die letzten 2 Wechsel waren ne komplette Verzweiflungstat, da wars ja fast egal "wo" der Spieler erstmal hin geht.
> 
> ...


Sie spielen immer so komisch und dann gewinnen sie die Europameisterschaft oder erreichen das Finale. Ein Team, das in 10 Minuten 3 Tore schießt, kann und sollte  man nicht unterschätzen. Wir haben ein Riesenproblem da vorne und Löw hilft mit seinen Guru-Aufstellungen schon mal gar nicht. Kroos auf 6er, um gegen Pogba zu verteigigen  Kimmich rechts außen, wo er die ganze Saison für Bayern als 6er gespielt hat. Müller auf dem rechten Flügel und Gnabry als Zentralstürmer 
Ich will nicht den Bundestrainer spielen, aber so viele Spieler außerhalb ihrer Position zu spielen, kann nicht gut sein.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Stimmt schon, obwohl ich persönlich einen Elfmeter (und dann noch durch CR7   ) nie wirklich mitzähle, denn der erfordert quasi _null_ Leistung aus dem Spiel heraus 
Und dass die Ungarn in der Nachspielzeit kaputt sind und/oder auch nicht mehr richtig motiviert, ist denke ich auch nachvollziehbar.
Aber ja, unterschätzen werde ich die Portugiesen sicher nicht. Im Gegenteil: Bin eher heimlicher Fan


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, obwohl ich persönlich einen Elfmeter (und dann noch durch CR7   ) nie wirklich mitzähle, denn der erfordert quasi _null_ Leistung aus dem Spiel heraus
> Und dass die Ungarn in der Nachspielzeit kaputt sind und/oder auch nicht mehr richtig motiviert, ist denke ich auch nachvollziehbar.
> Aber ja, unterschätzen werde ich die Portugiesen sicher nicht. Im Gegenteil: Bin eher heimlicher Fan


Der Elfer muss von jemandem zuerst herausgeholt werden.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2021)

Für mich fehlt bei den Deutschen seit langem der “Zug“ zum Tor und 1-2 Knipser, welche die Kugel auch einschieben. Ballbesitz ist ja gut und schön, erzielt aber keine Tore. Wir schwächeln extrem im 16m-Raum!

Wenn die Jungs so weitermachen, sehe ich nicht nur gegen Portugal schwarz...

Gruß


----------



## -ElCritico- (16. Juni 2021)

facehugger schrieb:


> Für mich fehlt bei den Deutschen seit langem der “Zug“ zum Tor und 1-2 Knipser, welche die Kugel auch einschieben. Ballbesitz ist ja gut und schön, erzielt aber keine Tore. Wir schwächeln extrem im 16m-Raum!
> 
> Wenn die Jungs so weitermachen, sehe ich nicht nur gegen Portugal schwarz...
> 
> Gruß


Das Problem besteht seit der letzten WM oder besser gesagt, seit Klose nicht mehr da ist. Löw ist ein Problem (Er sollte die torgefährlichen Flügelspieler wie Gnabry einsetzen, der Stürmer ist dann der Mitläufer zum Platz schaffen), fehlendes Talent als Zentralstürmer das andere.


----------



## facehugger (16. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> -ElCritico- schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Problem besteht seit der letzten WM oder besser gesagt, seit Klose nicht mehr da ist.


Vollkommen richtig. Klose... fehlt einfach total Zudem, irre ich mich oder hat Kroos auch schon bessere Freistöße abgeliefert?

Nunja, es muss doller werden. Die viel zu späten Wechsler versteht auch nur Löw selbst

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Klose sitzt jetzt leider unter den Zuschauern.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juni 2021)

Wie alt ist der Miro inzwischen? 50?  

So ein Stürmertyp ist ja nur leider aktuell (insb. wohl bei Herrn Löw) nicht mehr gefragt 

Übrigens, *Funfact aus der "Zukunft"* (zumindest in meinem aktuellen Fifa Manager Game):
WM2022:
Deutschland mit 0 Punkten in der Vorrunde ausgeschieden; gegen England, Marokko und Südkorea 
Weltmeister 2022 ist Frankreich nach einem 5:1 (!) im Finale gegen Brasilien 

Sehr interessant manchmal, was in so einer Simulation passiert


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie spielen immer so komisch und dann gewinnen sie die Europameisterschaft oder erreichen das Finale. Ein Team, das in 10 Minuten 3 Tore schießt, kann und sollte  man nicht unterschätzen. Wir haben ein Riesenproblem da vorne und Löw hilft mit seinen Guru-Aufstellungen schon mal gar nicht. Kroos auf 6er, um gegen Pogba zu verteigigen  Kimmich rechts außen, wo er die ganze Saison für Bayern als 6er gespielt hat. Müller auf dem rechten Flügel und Gnabry als Zentralstürmer
> Ich will nicht den Bundestrainer spielen, aber so viele Spieler außerhalb ihrer Position zu spielen, kann nicht gut sein.


Vor allem hat Portugal offensiv echt viele Waffen und auch Leute, die genau diese Spieler einsetzen können. Denke da an Bruno Fernandes und Bernardo Silva.


----------



## Anthropos (16. Juni 2021)

Vergesst mir Raphael Guerreiro nicht. Mein absoluter Lieblingsspieler.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2021)

Die Waliser haben verdient gegen die Türken gewonnen. Es hätte noch viel höher ausfallen können, wenn Gareth Bale nicht soviel Pech gehabt hätte. Der hatte heute echt viele Chancen vertan. Die Rangeleien zum Schluß mussten nicht sein. Sehr unschön.
Gleich geht´s weiter mit Italien gegen die Schweiz. Worin Italien klarer Favorit ist.


----------



## Anthropos (17. Juni 2021)

De Bruyne ist so ein großartiger Fußballspieler.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2021)

Dänemark hätte ich auch den Sieg gegönnt aber Belgien war einfach besser.
Aber noch ist Dänemark nicht raus. Zumindest  haben sie ein Tor geschossen.
Gleich mal gucken was die Niederländer so machen.


----------



## chill_eule (17. Juni 2021)

Ein Unentschieden wäre aber okay gewesen, die waren gut drauf und ziemlich mutig 

Und ja, Dänemark kann noch weiter kommen.
Aber wer bei diesem EM-Modus (16 von 24 Mannschaften kommen weiter ) nach der Vorrunde rausfliegt, der macht das doch mit voller Absicht


----------



## Anthropos (18. Juni 2021)

Aus Solidarität für die Schotten trink ich jetzt erst mal einen Single Malt.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> nach der Vorrunde rausfliegt, der macht das doch mit voller Absicht


Deswegen haben die Deutschen sich dass ja auch vorgenommen. Weiter kommen ist doch viel zu einfach  .
Na schauen wir mal wie es heute wird. Was mich wirklich skeptisch stimmt ist dass nach dem Frankreich Spiel irgendwie kein Beteiligter zu finden war der richtig unzufrieden mit dem Ergebnis war.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Juni 2021)

Nicht schlecht, was die Ungarn da eben abgeliefert haben gegen Frankreich


----------



## Anthropos (19. Juni 2021)

Auf jeden Fall. Gutes Spiel von Ungarn. Die Franzosen haben aber auch in der ersten Halbzeit zu viele Chancen liegen lassen, was die Leistung der Ungarn nicht schmälert.


----------



## Mottekus (19. Juni 2021)

Starke Leistung der Ungarn.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2021)

2:1 Führung aber Hummels bleibt einziger deutscher Torschütze des Turniers. Wer hatte das auf dem Tippschein?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 2:1 Führung aber Hummels bleibt einziger deutscher Torschütze des Turniers. Wer hatte das auf dem Tippschein?


Kann man auch mit Eigentoren Torschützenkönig werden?


----------



## -ElCritico- (19. Juni 2021)

Die Spanien/Polen/Sweden/Slowakei Gruppe ist die wahre Todesgruppe


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> 2:1 Führung aber Hummels bleibt einziger deutscher Torschütze des Turniers. Wer hatte das auf dem Tippschein?


Da kamen noch zwei andere Tore und ein Abseitstor wurde nicht gezählt. 

Unsere Jungs haben Portugal gestern auseinander genommen. Und gezeigt das wieder alles möglich ist.
Das war ein super Spiel.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Spanien/Polen/Sweden/Slowakei Gruppe ist die wahre Todesgruppe


Wenn dann unsere. Aber da 3 Mannschaften weiter kommen kann man nicht wirklich von einer Todesgruppe sprechen.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da kamen noch zwei andere Tore und ein Abseitstor wurde nicht gezählt.


Später als mein Post  .

Gosens hat jedenfalls ein Top Match abgeliefert und den "Man/Star of the Match" Award ohne Zweifel verdient gehabt. Im Grunde hat er das auch schon gegen Frankreich, da haben sich Havertz und co. aber bei seine Läufen noch nicht richtig in den Strafraum getraut.
Was mir nach wie vor etwas Sorge bereitet ist die Defensivleistung (kollektiv im Stellungsspiel, weniger die drei Mann ganz hinten). Die war keinen Deut besser als gegen Frankreich, Portugal war nur einfach schlechter darin das auszunutzen.
Abgesehen von den Bewegungen in der Box war eigentlich überall nicht viel besser als gegen Frankreich, nur der Gegner schwächer (z.B. Kimmich vs Guerreiro statt Hernández).
-> Ein netter Anfang, aber hoffentlich lernt man auch noch aus den (fast) Gegentoren von Gestern.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Später als mein Post  .


Ich weiß. 


Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir nach wie vor etwas Sorge bereitet ist die Defensivleistung (kollektiv im Stellungsspiel, weniger die drei Mann ganz hinten). Die war keinen Deut besser als gegen Frankreich, Portugal war nur einfach schlechter darin das auszunutzen.


Vor allem müssen sie schneller umswitchen wenn der Gegner den Ball bekommen hat. Und auch schnell zurückkommen und die Räume dicht machen.


Olstyle schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Bewegungen in der Box war eigentlich überall nicht viel besser als gegen Frankreich, nur der Gegner schwächer (z.B. Kimmich vs Guerreiro statt Hernández).


Naja, die Franzosen sind bisher auch noch nicht bei 100%. Und gegen Ungarn haben sie sich schwer getan.

Die einzigen Mannschaften welche mich bisher voll überzeugt haben sind die Italiener (wobei die auch nicht so eine schwere Gruppe haben) und gestern eben die Deutschen, welche wieder gezeigt haben was sie drauf haben.
Hoffentlich sind die ganzen Löw Kritiker jetzt ruhiger.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Gegen Deutschland haben mich die Franzosen durchaus überzeugt. Ungarn inklusive deren Heimpublikum scheinen sie am Anfang etwas unterschätzt zu haben.
Aber ja, fehlerfrei war noch kein Favorit außer Italien, die aber halt auch nicht sonderlich gefordert wurden.
BBC vorhin im Ticker: "Hier ein Bild vom Kolosseum, es steht seit fast 2000 Jahren, ungefähr so lange wie Italien kein Gegentor mehr kassiert hat."


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Welches Spiel wird heute Abend eigentlich im ÖRF übertragen? Italien oder die Türkei?
Die finden ja scheinbar zeitgleich statt.
Ich hoffe mal das Italien Spiel.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2021)

Heute werde ich glaube ich einfach das Spiel auf MagentaTV gucken, in UHD(!), auch wenn unser Fernseher das gar nicht darstellen kann 

Die Tarifumstellung hat natürlich dann doch die "versprochene" Woche gedauert, aber immerhin ohne Mucken und sonstiges 
(Hab dann in dem Zug auch gleich die Bandbreite verdoppelt, auch problemlos)


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Heute werde ich glaube ich einfach das Spiel auf MagentaTV gucken, in UHD(!), auch wenn unser Fernseher das gar nicht darstellen kann


Das war keine Antwort auf meine Frage.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Italien - Wales steht beim ZDF. Bei der tollen Übersicht die ich vorne gepostet hatte waren beide als ZDF markiert, ich gehe Mal davon aus dass die noch Wahlrecht hatten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn dann unsere. Aber da 3 Mannschaften weiter kommen kann man nicht wirklich von einer Todesgruppe sprechen.


Es geht nicht um die Qualität. Die Punkteverteilung ist suspekt. Spanien könnte im letzten Moment ausscheiden etc.

Wir sind durch, Ungarn, die machen wir platt, gegebenfalls mit einem 1-0. Lustig finde ich England. Sollten sie Gruppenerster werden, treffen sie als Belohnung auf eine der drei Musketiere aus unserer Gruppe (DE, FR, POR). Ich glaube nicht, dass sie gegen eine dieser Mannschaften eine Chance haben. Sie werden versuchen absichtlich zu verlieren, wird lustig 

Apropos:
Heute geht es bei der Türkei wortwörtlich um die Ehre


----------



## Leonidas_I (20. Juni 2021)

Habe bisher keine Minute eines Spiels gesehen, bin aber der Meinung, dass Italien Europameister werden muss.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Türkei ist raus. Schweiz ist definitiv überlegen und machen ordentlich Druck und haben 2 mal ins türkische Tor versenkt. Ob die Tr denn wenigstens 1 Tor in der EM21 überhaupt schießt?


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. Juni 2021)

Ich habe nichts gegen Frauen, aber es gibt bestimmt irgendwo im ZDF/ARD-Kontingent eine weibliche Kommentatorin, die keine nervige Stimme hat. Claudia Neumann kann man nicht zuhören, sie nervt einfach. Ich habe extra ein Radiostream auf Englisch dazugeschaltet, damit ich überhaupt einen Kommentatoren habe.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Türkei ist raus. Schweiz ist definitiv überlegen und machen ordentlich Druck und haben 2 mal ins türkische Tor versenkt. Ob die Tr denn wenigstens 1 Tor in der EM21 überhaupt schießt?


Schade um euer Team, so schwach seid ihr eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2021)

Ich drücke mal den Walisern die Daumen, dass die Tordifferenz nachher noch ausreicht im weiter zu kommen 



RyzA schrieb:


> Das war keine Antwort auf meine Frage.


Und?  Weil: Siehe unten ->


Olstyle schrieb:


> waren beide als ZDF markiert, ich gehe Mal davon aus dass die noch Wahlrecht hatten.


MagentaTV zeigt halt beide Spiele  
Das ZDF zeigt wohl die _vermeintlich_ interessantere Partie mit den Italienern.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich drücke mal den Walisern die Daumen, dass die Tordifferenz nachher noch ausreicht im weiter zu kommen


Es gilt der direkte Vergleich, es gibt keine Konstellation in der Wales nicht mindestens 2. wird.


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. Juni 2021)

@Olstyle Wales gegen Schweiz war 1:1


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Oh, ja, das hatte ich falsch im Kopf.


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Wie gut ich das auf Sat in TRT1 Freetv live sehen kann. 
So nun hat die Türkei doch tatsächlich 1 Tor geschossen. Nun ist es doch nicht mehr so hoffnungslos.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. Juni 2021)

Wales mit 10 Mann, rote Karte. Die Sache ist, der Drittplatzierte aus der Gruppe wird auf einen von DE, FR, POR treffen


----------



## soulstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Hmmmh 12 Minuten noch und 3 zu 1 für die Schweiz.
Torchancen waren genug da für die Türkei aber never das wird nix mehr.

Edit: Wir haben uns schonmal für die WM warmgespielt


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

Die rote Karte gegen den Waliser Ampadu fand ich vertretbar. Hässliches Foul!


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2021)

Ich fand direkt Rot dagegen eigentlich zu heftig. 

Für die Schweizer wirds aber jetzt ein reines Glücksspiel mit dem Weiterkommen.
4 Punkte und -1 Tordifferenz ist gar nicht mal so gut 

Und was war eigentlich mit den Türken los dieses Jahr?
0 Punkte und nur ein mickriges Tor? 
Bisher die schwächste Mannschaft mMn.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> MagentaTV zeigt halt beide Spiele


Das nützt mir ja nichts weil ich Magenta nicht habe.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ZDF zeigt wohl die _vermeintlich_ interessantere Partie mit den Italienern.


Das hatte ich dann auch rausbekommen.  


Zum Wales Spiel: Die haben sich echt gut geschlagen. Sogar in Unterzahl.

Die italienische Statistik ist beeindruckend: 30 mal bisher ungeschlagen. Seit 11 Spielen ohne Gegentor.

Noch eine andere Sache: Ich kann die Aufregung um Manuel Neuers Regenbogenfarben-Armbinde nicht nachvollziehen. Laut Fifa nicht neutral sondern politisch motiviert. Dabei ist das doch ein schönes Symbol für mehr Diversität. Jetzt muß er wahrscheinlich eine Strafe zahlen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das nützt mir ja nichts weil ich Magenta nicht habe.
> 
> Das hatte ich dann auch rausbekommen.
> 
> ...


Politik hat dort nichts zu suchen. Irgendwie versucht jedes Unterhaltungsmedium zu belehren. Ich will nicht belehrt werden, sondern unterhalten werden. Für die Belehrung gibt es Zeitungen, News-Portale, politische Portale in Twitter, anderen Medien etc.
So langsam kotzt mich das wirklich an. Ich bin kurz dabei, den Fernseher permanent auszulassen. Das beste ist, dass ich dafür zahlen muss.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das nützt mir ja nichts weil ich Magenta nicht habe.


Selbst Schuld  Ansonsten:
gidf.de und so, nicht wahr? 

Zum Neuer-Thema: Rein vom Regelwerk her ist die UEFA wohl im recht.
Aber, dass sie das wirklich durchziehen kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Die Ernten sonst den shitstorm des Jahrhunderts....

PS: Geile Aktion der Stadt München 









						Zeichen gegen Homophobie: Allianz Arena soll gegen Ungarn in Regenbogenfarben leuchten - Appell an OB Reiter
					

Für Solidarität und gegen Homophobie soll die Allianz Arena im letzten EM-Gruppenspiel gegen Ungarn in Regenbogenfarben erstrahlen. Das fordert jetzt der Stadtrat.




					www.tz.de


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2021)

Afair haben die das schon gegen die Engländer durchgezogen als die mit Poppies gespielt haben. Würde mich also nicht sonderlich wundern.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Politik hat dort nichts zu suchen. Irgendwie versucht jedes Unterhaltungsmedium zu belehren. Ich will nicht belehrt werden, sondern unterhalten werden. Für die Belehrung gibt es Zeitungen, News-Portale, politische Portale in Twitter, anderen Medien etc.
> So langsam kotzt mich das wirklich an. Ich bin kurz dabei, den Fernseher permanent auszulassen. Das beste ist, dass ich dafür zahlen muss.


Kann man sich wirklich so darüber aufregen? Mich stört das nicht.
Und wer soll besser Symbole/Zeichen setzen als prominente Stars, welche auch für viele Menschen Vorbilder sind?


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Politik hat dort nichts zu suchen.


Und wie!
Sehr zu empfehlen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarze_Adler_(2021)

Hab ich vorgestern noch geguckt, obwohl ich tierisch müde war.

Wenn man nach dem Film noch "unpolitisch" Fußball gucken kann, dann muss man echt so eine abgestumpfte Hohlbirne sein, wie sie oft im Film als "Fan" zu sehen ist 

Im Idealfall wäre es komplett "unpolitisch", aber leider wird ja immernoch (auch im Fußball) zwischen Hautfarben/Geschlecht/Religion/whatever auf Grund von "Politik" unterschieden. 
Und so muss man eben auf allen Ebenen auch politisch gegen Ausgrenzung ankämpfen.
Wenn man Fußball deswegen abschaltet, dann darf man auch sehr viele Hollywood-Produktionen inzwischen nicht mehr gucken 
Das ist jedenfalls einfach zum  



und führt ins OT, also lassen wir das lieber bevor der Mod-Hammer kommt


----------



## Anthropos (20. Juni 2021)

Hab mir gerade die Zusammenfassung von Schweiz - Türkei angesehen. Die Tore von Shaqiri (also sein erstes) und Kahveci waren ja mal ne echte Augenweide.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juni 2021)

Schade das heute Abend kein Spiel mehr ist. Habe mich schon fast dran gewöhnt.
Aber MOrgen geht´s weiter!


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2021)

Ja! Jeden Tag gut 9 Stunden Fußball muss sein!


----------



## Leonidas_I (21. Juni 2021)

Forza Italia! 🇮🇹❤️


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kann man sich wirklich so darüber aufregen? Mich stört das nicht.
> Und wer soll besser Symbole/Zeichen setzen als prominente Stars, welche auch für viele Menschen Vorbilder sind?


Die Sache ist, die meisten Stars, insbesondere Fußballstars sind keine besonders intelligenten Menschen. Sie geben jede Botschaft weiter, die gerade In ist. Nur weil etwas mainstream ist, heißt es nicht, dass es auch richtig ist. Die andere Form davon nennt sich konkret Indoktrination: Man wiederholt eine Aussage so oft und bekommt überall zu hören, dass man irgendwann glaubt, die Botschaft sei wahr, obwohl man objektiv gesehen nach dem ersten Mal ablehnen würde.
Mehr dazu hier:




__





						Laden…
					





					www.zobodat.at
				




Zurück zum Thema, um andere zu belehren bedarf es ein bisschen Hirnschmalz. Speziell in dem Fall von Neuer stört mich das gar nicht, es geht ums Prinzip.

Ich möchte die Wahl haben.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Und wie!
> Sehr zu empfehlen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarze_Adler_(2021)
> 
> Hab ich vorgestern noch geguckt, obwohl ich tierisch müde war.
> ...


Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, ich schaue so gut wie keine Hollywood-Produktionen mehr. Wieder mal nicht wegen der LGBTQ+ Community. Sie erfüllen Quoten, indem sie einen Asiaten, Afroamerikaner, Latino etc. in die Rollen reinzwingen. Als Bösewicht dient dann der alte, weiße Mann 
So viel Ideologie ist zu viel für mich. Startrek hat die Inklusion ohne die Quoten hinbekommen. Ich schaue gerade die Serie "The Expanse", da funktioniert die Inklusion ebenfalls bestens, weil es sich um Originalcharaktere handelt. Sie sind nicht der Quoten wegen da. Die Handlung ergibt ebenfalls Sinn, es ist keine Neuverfilmung von Ariel mit einer coloured Darstellerin oder "Die Schöne und das Biest" mit coloured Darstellern im Mittelalter.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, die meisten Stars, insbesondere Fußballstars sind keine besonders intelligenten Menschen.


Das ist eine pauschale und total blöde Aussage. Sorry.



> Sie geben jede Botschaft weiter, die gerade In ist. Nur weil etwas mainstream ist, heißt es nicht, dass es auch richtig ist.


Und woher willst du wissen das es falsch ist? Das ist deine subjektive Meinung.
Und woher willst du wissen das sie das selber nicht kritisch prüfen?

Topic: Heute spielen die Niederlande und Belgien. Ich bin gespannt auf gute Spiele!


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist eine pauschale und total blöde Aussage. Sorry.


Die meisten Stars haben kein abgeschlossenes Studium oder Lehre, befinden sich meist in ihrem Element (Fußball, Gesang, Unterhaltungsmedien etc.) und bekommen den Rest durch die Öffentlichkeit mit. Durch ihr Dasein als Stars haben sie nicht so viele Kontakte mit einfachen Menschen, obwohl die meisten von ihnen anfangs Nichtstars waren.
Bei menschlichen Fragen kann ich sie erst nehmen, und zwar ihre Meinung als solche, was allgemein den Bereich Ethik betrifft. Ernst nehmen heißt nicht einverstanden zu sein. Bei allen anderen Fragen agieren sie als Marrionetten von Leuten, die in Wirklichkeit ihre Anhänger durch sie manipulieren wollen oder sie bereiten die Welle, damit sie mainstream bleiben.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die meisten Stars haben kein abgeschlossenes Studium oder Lehre, befinden sich meist in ihrem Element (Fußball, Gesang, Unterhaltungsmedien etc.) und bekommen den Rest durch die Öffentlichkeit mit.


Ich glaube du hast wenig Ahnung. Gerade Fußballer und Sportler haben oft eine ganz normale und solide Ausbildung.  Außerdem sagt eine fehlende Ausbildung nichts über die Intelligenz oder Talente von jemanden aus.
Helge Schneider z.B. hat die Schule abgebrochen ist aber sehr intelligent und talentiert. Der spielt 8 verschiedene Instrumente. Joschka Fischer hat eine Ausbildung abgebrochen und es bis zum Außenminister geschafft. Kevin Kühnert hat sein Studium abgebrochen und ist stellvertrender SPD Vorsitzende.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Durch ihr Dasein als Stars haben sie nicht so viele Kontakte mit einfachen Menschen, obwohl die meisten von ihnen anfangs Nichtstars waren.
> Bei menschlichen Fragen kann ich sie erst nehmen, und zwar ihre Meinung als solche, was allgemein den Bereich Ethik betrifft. Ernst nehmen heißt nicht einverstanden zu sein. Bei allen anderen Fragen agieren sie als Marrionetten von Leuten, die in Wirklichkeit ihre Anhänger durch sie manipulieren wollen oder sie bereiten die Welle, damit sie mainstream bleiben.


Auch das kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Viele Stars haben eine gute Menschenkenntnis.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast wenig Ahnung. Gerade Fußballer und Sportler haben oft eine ganz normale und solide Ausbildung. Außerdem sagt eine fehlende Ausbildung nichts über die Intelligenz oder Talente von jemanden aus.


Profi Fußballer, die in einer Akademie eines Vereins trainiert haben, machen neben dem Fußball sowieso immer die Schule zu Ende und haben meist ein gutes Abitur.
Selbst Boris Becker hat die Schule erfolgreich abgeschlossen.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2021)

Leute... Hier gehts um die EM...
Macht sonst lieber ein neues Thema auf, wenn ihr das ausdiskutieren wollt 

@Topic:
Heute um 18 Uhr guck ich mir glaube ich Österreich vs. Ukraine an, da gehts immerhin direkt ums weiterkommen.
Wie hoch die Niederländer gegen die Mazedonier gewinnen ist ja nur nebensächlich


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Leute... Hier gehts um die EM...
> Macht sonst lieber ein neues Thema auf, wenn ihr das ausdiskutieren wollt


Ich kann solche haltlosen und pauschalen Aussagen schlecht stehen lassen.


chill_eule schrieb:


> @Topic:
> Heute um 18 Uhr guck ich mir glaube ich Österreich vs. Ukraine an, da gehts immerhin direkt ums weiterkommen.
> Wie hoch die Niederländer gegen die Mazedonier gewinnen ist ja nur nebensächlich


Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. Niederlande finde ich interessanter.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich kann solche haltlosen und pauschalen Aussagen immer schlecht stehen lassen.


Versteh ich ja, mein Kopf wurde auch heftig geschüttelt, aber das artet ja immer so schnell aus... 

Bei Holland gehts doch um nix mehr, die werden heute sicherlich auch nicht ihre beste 11 auf den Platz stellen, sondern genau wie Italien gestern manche ihrer Stars schonen.
Also wird das Spiel bestimmt nicht soo geil, vermute ich zumindest.

Um 21 Uhr fällt mir die Entscheidung aber deutlich schwerer. Obwohl ich eher zu Belgien - Finnland tendiere.
Die Finnen werden sicherlich kämpfen bis zum Umfallen um 3 Punkte zu holen (und hoffen, dass die Russen nicht gegen Dänemark gewinnen )


----------



## RyzA (21. Juni 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bei Holland gehts doch um nix mehr, die werden heute sicherlich auch nicht ihre beste 11 auf den Platz stellen, sondern genau wie Italien gestern manche ihrer Stars schonen.
> Also wird das Spiel bestimmt nicht soo geil, vermute ich zumindest.


Oder die Holländer haben gesehen wie die Deutschen gespielt haben und hauen voll auf die Kacke! 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Um 21 Uhr fällt mir die Entscheidung aber deutlich schwerer. Obwohl ich eher zu Belgien - Finnland tendiere.
> Die Finnen werden sicherlich kämpfen bis zum Umfallen um 3 Punkte zu holen (und hoffen, dass die Russen nicht gegen Dänemark gewinnen )


Da tendiere ich auch zum Belgien Spiel.

Edit: Jetzt zeigen die tatsächlich das Österreich : Ukraine Spiel und nicht das andere.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kann man auch mit Eigentoren Torschützenkönig werden?


Wieso nicht?   
https://www.der-postillon.com/2021/06/eigentorkanone.html


----------



## Anthropos (21. Juni 2021)

Wow, hab heute nichts von der EM mitbekommen und gerade die Ergebnisse gecheckt. Freut mich total für die Dänen, dass sie sich noch direkt fürs Achtelfinale qualifizieren konnten.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2021)

War wohl doch ganz gut das sie das Dänemark Spiel gezeigt haben und nicht Holland.
Glückwunsch an die Dänen! Den Sieg habe ich ihnen gegönnt. 

*Edit:* Spanien hat heute entfesselt gespielt. 5:0. Eigentlich sogar 6:0 wenn sie den Elfmeter nicht verschossen hätten.
BIs jetzt der höchste Turniersieg!

Die Schweden haben gegen Polen gewonnen und sind Gruppensieger.

Und für unsere Mannschaft tippe ich mal 2:1 gegen Ungarn weil ich davon ausgehe das die hinten alles dicht machen.
Aber mal gucken vielleicht auch höher. Aber man darf seinen Gegner auch nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was mir nach wie vor etwas Sorge bereitet ist die Defensivleistung (kollektiv im Stellungsspiel, weniger die drei Mann ganz hinten). Die war keinen Deut besser als gegen Frankreich, Portugal war nur einfach schlechter darin das auszunutzen.
> Abgesehen von den Bewegungen in der Box war eigentlich überall nicht viel besser als gegen Frankreich, nur der Gegner schwächer (z.B. Kimmich vs Guerreiro statt Hernández).
> -> Ein netter Anfang, aber hoffentlich lernt man auch noch aus den (fast) Gegentoren von Gestern.


Joar, garnicht so schlecht gealtert die Bedenken. Fiola hat sich das Spiel von Hernández offensichtlich angesehen und schau war es aus mit den Flankenläufen.
Die Gegentore fielen auch "wie immer".


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Gegentore fielen auch "wie immer".


Wobei ich den Begleitschutz für Szalai beim 0:1 nicht so recht verstehen kann, immerhin spielt der Typ wie lange schon in der Bundesliga? 
Die sollten doch wissen, dass der gerne solche Geschenke gerne annimmt...

Und in Sané's Haut möchte ich nach dem Abpfiff nicht stecken, egal ob die Aktion am Schluss verpatzte(r) Torschuss oder -Flanke war.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2021)

War das eine Spannung gestern Abend. Ich hatte Nerven flattern und Herzrasen.
Die Ungarn haben clever gespielt. Hinten alles dicht gemacht und ihre wenigen Chancen genutzt.
Dass das so knapp wird hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das Wetter war aber auch extrem Sch**sse.
Es freut mich das Deutschland es doch noch geschafft hat. Der nächste Gegner ist England im Achtelfinale.


----------



## -ElCritico- (24. Juni 2021)

Das Spiel an sich war ein Thriller. Das letzte Mal, dass wir so schwer aus der Gruppe herauskamen, wurden die Jungs Weltmeister. Sane und Ginter gehören auf die Bank, der eine liefert nicht, wenn es zählt, der andere war fast an allen Gegentoren beteiligt. Hummels ist zwar technisch top, aber er braucht jemand sehr schnellen an seiner Seite wie Boateng damals. Ich denke auch, dass das Team gegen England andere Geschütze auffahren wird als gegen Ungarn.
Zu Ungarn:
Respekt an die Mannschaft, für was sie in der Todesgruppe geleistet haben. Sie haben wirklich alles gegeben, es war eine gehörige Zitterpartie. Am Ende hat man an den Tränen und der Enttäuschung gesehen, wie sehr sie emotional involviert waren.

Zum Rest:
Mir ging es so richtig auf den Keks, dass ZDF, die Kommentatoren und alle anderen das Spiel zum Nebenschauplatz für den Protest gegen die Homophobie in Ungarn gemacht haben. Die ungarische Mannschaft oder die deutsche Mannschaft gingen in der Debatte runter. Zur Halbzeit, wo wir draußen waren, gab es nichts anderes in den Nachrichten, außer wie toll wir sind und wie schlecht die Ungarn sind aus moralischer Sicht, Moralapostel eben, und das als Gastgeber im Münchener Stadium. Das war peinlich, ich wollte meine Bierflasche gegen den Fernseher werfen.

Das juckt weder die rechtsradikalen Ungarn noch Viktor Orban, da müssen Sanktionen her. Das ist dann nicht der Job der Journalisten, sondern der EU. Ich bin der Moralapostelerei Leid. Ich habe mich extra im Forum der ungarischen Fans angemeldet und mich als Deutscher fürs Verhalten bei ihnen entschuldigt. Nein, es waren keine Rechtsradikalen Typen, sie trauerten das Ausscheiden ihres Teams und haben viel Glück gewünscht.


----------



## chill_eule (24. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> aber er braucht jemand sehr schnellen an seiner Seite wie Boateng damals.


Süle FTW!1elf! 

Spiel war krass; zu krass, aber ich habe es fast so erwartet: Dass die Ungarn quasi mit 11 Mann Verteidigen.
Da helfen dann auch keine gefühlten 8-10 Stürmer bei uns mehr, wenn überall irgendwas _ungarisches_ im Weg ist 

Schwer hatten es ja auch die Portugiesen (bis kurz vor Schluss zumindest) und Franzosen.
Gruppenerster mit nur 5 Punkten (=Frankreich) spricht ja fast schon für sich, wenn alle anderen Gruppenersten 7 oder gar 9 Punkte hatten 
Die einzige "Ausnahme" war eigentlich unser hoher Sieg gegen Portugal, ansonsten waren Wir, die Portugiesen und die Franzosen ja quasi auf Augenhöhe. Sieht man ja auch am Punktestand: 5:4:4:2

Respekt an die Ungarn, wie die sich in dieser "Todesgruppe" geschlagen haben 
Eigentlich hat doch fast Jeder erwartet, dass die 3 mal verlieren und mit 0 Punkten nach Hause fahren 



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Zum Rest


Blub...
...gehört mMn. in einen anderen Thread, Abseits vom Fussball


----------



## -ElCritico- (25. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2021)

Die Dänen haben heute ein super Spiel gemacht. Hätten sogar 5:0 führen können.

Gleich ist Italien ganz klar mein Favorit. Aber die Österreicher sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (27. Juni 2021)

Hardcore Italia!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TDN1FgMyQwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (27. Juni 2021)

Das Spiel war gestern Abend doch knapper als ich vorher gedacht habe.
Die Österreicher haben es den Italienern richtig schwer gemacht.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2021)

Hätte es den "Burschen" schon gegönnt, ohne jetzt akuter Fan von denen zu sein.
Finde es immer besonders schade, wenn die Underdogs knapp vorbeischrammen.


----------



## Anthropos (27. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Finde es immer besonders schade, wenn die Underdogs knapp vorbeischrammen.


Wieso? Deutschland hat's doch in's Achtelfinale geschafft!


----------



## RyzA (28. Juni 2021)

Die Belgier haben die Portugiesen rausgekickt.  Die hatten aber auch wirklich viel Pech und mehr Torchancen.
Aber ich gönne es ihnen.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2021)

hrvatska!


----------



## chill_eule (28. Juni 2021)

Gesundheit


----------



## -ElCritico- (28. Juni 2021)

Das war ein Hammerspiel, hoffe, dass Schland vs Engurland ebenso ausfällt, d.h. wir hämmern die Engländer


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Juni 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Das war ein Hammerspiel, hoffe, dass Schland vs Engurland ebenso ausfällt, d.h. wir hämmern die Engländer


Nicht meine "Mannschaft".


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

Beide Spiele waren gestern krass. Auch sehr torreich. 
Ich hoffe das es heute ähnlich verläuft. Wobei ich auf Elfmeter schiessen verzichten kann. Meine Nerven.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2021)

Hopp Schwiiz!
Mein pessimistischer Tipp für Heute ist ja, dass wir im Elfmeterschießen verlieren.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

Ich hoffe das das Spiel in der regulären Spielzeit für Deutschland entschieden wird.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Juni 2021)

Jep, mittlerweile können die Engländer ja Elfmeter.


----------



## Richu006 (29. Juni 2021)

Das war doch mal ein anständiges Spiel der Schweiz! 
Ich mag es Sommer so gönnen, das er den letzten Elfer halten konnte! Gegen einen Weltstar, der alleine mehr Wert sein soll, als die ganze Schweizer Mannschaft zusammen


----------



## Anthropos (29. Juni 2021)

Kroatien gegen Spanien: Das spannendste Spiel der EM!
Schweiz: Hold my Ricola!


----------



## soulstyle (29. Juni 2021)

PAH 60 igste Minute, und noch 0:0, bin gespannt ob es zu Elfmeter kommt und Deutschland die Engländer nochmal abschruppt, das wäre doch spannend.


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Juni 2021)

Victory!


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2021)

Nicht zu Unrecht verloren.
Aber irgendwie hat es schon was poetisches dass hier mit dem Abpfiff gerade das seit zwei Tagen angekündigte Unwetter los legt .


----------



## Anthropos (29. Juni 2021)

Na wenigstens sind wir den Löw jetzt los.


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Nicht zu Unrecht verloren.


Die Engländer haben aber auch nicht unbedingt zu Recht gewonnen


----------



## soulstyle (29. Juni 2021)

Nah zur WM werden die Karten neu gemischt.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2021)

Der König ist tot, lang lebe der König! 

Schlecht waren wir jetzt nicht, aber auch eben nicht gut genug für mehr 
Konnte man ja in der Gruppenphase schon sehen.
Abwehr oft zu fahrig und die Offensive total ineffektiv.

Wem drücken wir denn jetzt die Daumen?


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2021)

Neeee... Oder?

Meine 2 Favoriten sind jedenfalls raus: SCHLAND! und Portugal.

Am ehesten bin ich dann glaube ich noch für die Belgier als Europameister 
Hauptsache nicht Italien oder England


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Juni 2021)

Breitenberg schrieb:


> Zumindest haben sie den Wembley Albtraum gebrochen.


Daran werden sie sich auch extra aufgeilen lang erinnern.
Bin nicht genervt, dass Deutschland raus ist, aber nach so einem Spiel gönn ich es den Engländern nicht.
Gewinnen werden aber eh die Schweizer


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2021)

Heute jedenfalls erstmal den Schweden noch die Daumen drücken


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Juni 2021)

Beides blau-gelb, machts einen Unterschied?


----------



## chill_eule (29. Juni 2021)

Meine Frau war heute bei Ikea einkaufen


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2021)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Beides blau-gelb, machts einen Unterschied?


nö, solange die Post genügend Alk liefert.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2021)

Sollte England Europameister werden...  wird man das dann auch dem Brexit anlasten... Oder gilt das dann das Symbol, dass die Engländer in Wirklichkeit doch die europäische Idee tief im Herzen hätten?

Oder war's doch wieder der Russe? 

Ich bin gespannt, wie die Schweiz und Belgien abschneiden. Ich mag Underdogs. Ich weiß noch, wie man bei Fußballspielen auf NES oder SNES irgendwie immer als erstes oder zweites im Turniermodus gegen Belgien spielen musste, weil sie wohl als so schlecht galten


----------



## Olstyle (29. Juni 2021)

Belgien ist seit Jahren Weltranglistenführer. Underdog ist anders.


----------



## G0NZ0 (29. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube, die aktuelle belgische Mannschaft ist noch nicht so alt, um in Spielen von (S)NES aufzutauchen


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Belgien ist seit Jahren Weltranglistenführer. Underdog ist anders.


Da sieht man, wie sehr ich mich für Fußball interessiere... Okay, dann halt Team Ricola! 😆


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Belgien ist seit Jahren Weltranglistenführer. Underdog ist anders.


Aber in großen Turnieren fehlen ihnen die Erfolge.

Zum Spiel eben: Ich fand das richtig langweilig gegenüber den Spielen von gestern. Die Deutschen haben unsicher gewirkt und viele Fehler gemacht. Die Leidenschaft fehlte mir auch. Eigentlich hatten sie nur gegen Portugal überzeugen können. Und das auch nur weil die offensiv gespielt haben. Wenn Mannschaften hinten besser zu gemacht haben, haben sie Probleme bekommen. Naja, wenigstens nicht in der Vorrrunde rausgeflogen.

Gleich ist Schweden mein Favorit.


----------



## -ElCritico- (29. Juni 2021)

Jun


chill_eule schrieb:


> Der König ist tot, lang lebe der König!
> 
> Schlecht waren wir jetzt nicht, aber auch eben nicht gut genug für mehr
> Konnte man ja in der Gruppenphase schon sehen.
> ...


Wir waren schlecht. England hat uns gut aussehen lassen, weil sie ebenso einfallslos waren. Ich gönne es den Engländern nach so einem unterirdischen Auftritt unsererseits.
Hoffentlich konzentrieren sich Flick und DFB mehr mit dem Fußball auf dem Spielefeld und weniger mit der Politik abseitsdessen.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2021)

Das die Ukraine gestern noch gegen die Schweden gewonnen hat war eine Überraschung.
Aber ich finde es gut wenn auch Aussenseiter mal weiter kommen.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2021)

Die Schweizer werden Europameister. Dann heist es: Fußball, werrr hat's errrfunden... 

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Belgien ist seit Jahren Weltranglistenführer. Underdog ist anders.


Da sieht man, dass die Weltrangliste echt komisch berechnet wird.


----------



## Leonidas_I (30. Juni 2021)

Die Schweiz fliegt gegen Spanien raus, Spanien verliert gegen Italien und Italien gewinnt gegen England.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da sieht man, dass die Weltrangliste echt komisch berechnet wird.


Nö, warum? 
Wenn du immer alles gewinnst aber keinen Titel holst, kannst du trotzdem Tabellenerster sein.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Juni 2021)

Siehe z.B. Manchester City. Die sind regelmäßig erster in der tabellarischen Wertung zu Hause und auch kein Aussenseiter bei der Champions League nur weil sie die noch nie gewonnen haben.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du immer alles gewinnst aber keinen Titel holst, kannst du trotzdem Tabellenerster sein.


Klar. Du kannst aber auch in der Rangliste steigen, wenn du gar nicht spielst und das ist im Vergleich zu anderen Ranglisten -- wie z.B. Tennis -- eben komisch.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Juni 2021)

Wenn Andere vor dir verlieren ist das doch logisch.


----------



## RyzA (30. Juni 2021)

Was nützt die Weltrangliste wenn die Erfolge in großen Turnieren ausbleiben?
Dann wenn es drauf ankommt. Und EM und WM haben im Fußball eben den größten Stellenwert.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn Andere vor dir verlieren ist das doch logisch.


Nö, eben komisch. Es sollten Siege zählen und nichts anderes.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2021)

Heiko Maas begleicht nach Wembley-Niederlage Wettschuld - ein Kasten Bier
					

Deutschland verlor bei der Fußball-EM gegen England deutlich. Das hat auch für Außenminister Heiko Maas ein Nachspiel: Er musste nun den Wetteinsatz an seinen britischen Kollegen Dominic Raab übergeben.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Wenigstens etwas gutes hatte die Niederlage: Saarländisches UR-Pils  für die Engländer dass die endlich mal gescheites Bier haben.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2021)

Engländer haben zwar z.T. komische Angewohnheiten wie sie Bier zu sich nehmen, aber schlecht ist es deswegen nicht. Sind ja keine Amis.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Juli 2021)

Is ja auch nurn dummer Spruch 

Als Miniland is man ja froh wenn das heimische Bier (von dem jeder Einwohner traditionell hart behauptet es muss das beste der Welt sein, is ja klar  ) die Landesgrenzen überschreitet.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

So muss das. Weiterhin Forza Italia!


----------



## Richu006 (3. Juli 2021)

Wenn Spanien gegen die Schweiz nicht ankommt, entscheidet halt der schidsrichter...
Naja verkackt haben sie dann im Elfmeterschiessen selbst. Aber die rote Karte war trotzdem sehr hart.
Schade, ich hätte mich vorallem für Sommer gefreut. Aber es wsr trotzdem ne gute Leistung von der schweiz


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Die Schweizer haben sich tapfer geschlagen. Am Ende hat das Glück und die besseren Nerven entschieden.
Italien ist auch verdient weiter gekommen. Zum Glück wurde das Spiel ohne Elfmeter schiessen entschieden.
Heute denke ich mal das England weiter kommt. Und für die Dänen würde ich es mir auch wünschen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (3. Juli 2021)

Ich wurde von Italien beeindruckt, hätte das Finale sein können. Das Spanienspiel habe ich kurz nach Anpfiff abgeschaltet, war zum Gähnen langweilig. Ich hoffe, die Italiener hauen sie endlich mal weg.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Fun fact der mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Der BVB hat mittlerweile drei Schweizer Torhüter die sich um die Nummer 1 balgen, aber keiner davon war gut genug um auch nur Ersatz bei der Nati zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (3. Juli 2021)

Da hatte der Schiri heute aber zugunsten Dänemarks gepfiffen.
Die Ecke die keine war am Anfang und dann keinen Freistoß zum Schluß für Tschechien.
Gleich tippe ich auf England.


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Gleich tippe ich auf England.


Das ist aber mutig.


----------



## Richu006 (3. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Fun fact der mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Der BVB hat mittlerweile drei Schweizer Torhüter die sich um die Nummer 1 balgen, aber keiner davon war gut genug um auch nur Ersatz bei der Nati zu sein.


Denke Sommer ist an der EM gerade etwas im Wert gestiegen.

Vorallem ist er während der EM noch zum 2. Mal Vater geworden. Man rechnete damit, dass er nach dem Italien spiel in Vaterschaftsurlaub geht.
Aber er war nur kurz für 1 tag weg. Und kam nach erfolgreicher Geburt wieder zurück.


----------



## soulstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Russland was für ein faux pas, sorry !

Ukraine RIP

Die Engländer haben aber auch phasenweise wie Pfeilgiftfrösche gespielt


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2021)

Ukraine, nicht Russland (und bei keinem anderen Land ist es zur Zeit wichtiger das zu unterscheiden) 
Im Moment stehen die Chancen gut dass es England tatsächlich ins Finale schafft. Gleichzeitig müssen sie immer noch fürchten dort richtig die Hucke voll zu bekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Juli 2021)

Russland ist doch schon lange raus 

Sehr beeindruckend heute (mal wieder) die Engländer.

Ich lege mich mal fest:
Finale ->

England - Italien

England wird Europameister mit 2:1 im Endspiel



PS: Never @Olstyle 
Bisher die beste Abwehr im Turnier, immernoch kein einziges Gegentor.
Trotz des eher... zweitklassigen... Torhüters 
Aber da haben die Spanier auch keinen guten Ersatz nach dem legendären Iker Casillas.
Aber alle Dauem hoch für Gigi II. (Donnarumma, der gleiche Vorname ist bestimmt nur Zufall )


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> England - Italien
> 
> England wird Europameister mit 2:1 im Endspiel


Nein. Wie ich schon vor dem ersten Gruppenspiel sagte, wird Italien Europameister.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig müssen sie immer noch fürchten dort richtig die Hucke voll zu bekommen.


Kane oder Sterling machen ein Tor. Das bedeutet, dass Italien 2-3 tore machen muss. Das wird gegen die Defensive der Engländer nicht einfach.
Wir kennen ja alle den Spruch, dass der Angriff Spiele gewinnt, die Verteidigung Titel gewinnt.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kane oder Sterling machen ein Tor. Das bedeutet, dass Italien 2-3 tore machen muss. Das wird gegen die Defensive der Engländer nicht einfach.
> Wir kennen ja alle den Spruch, dass der Angriff Spiele gewinnt, die Verteidigung Titel gewinnt.


Aber du brauchst beides auf hohem Niveau. 

Kane wird bei Bonucci und Chiellini gut aufgehoben sein, dazu spielt Donnaruma ein super Turnier. 

Die Italiener spielen einfach hervorragenden Konterfußball, ohne sich jetzt komplett hinten reinzustellen. Einzig Immobile vorne ist ein Schwachpunkt. 
Der Achillessehnenriss von Spinazzola tut aber dennoch sehr weh. Sehe beim Finale auch England leicht im Vorteil, wobei die Italiener mehrmals eine schwierige Partie gewonnen haben, nämlich gegen Ö und gegen Belgien. England fehlt diese Erfahrung.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2021)

Ich freue mich jedenfalls auf Italien gegen England und gefühlt 5 Millionen Engländer im Stadion.
Aber Spanien und Dänemark muss man erst mal packen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine Überraschung. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## chill_eule (4. Juli 2021)

Bitte nicht. 
Bitte nicht Dänemark, so viel "Tränendrüsengeschwafel" würde ich nicht aushalten.
Und ich sehe die Story schon ins Kino kommen, oder schlimmer noch: Als Musical

"Vom halbtoten Mannschaftskollegen bis zum Titel: Die Dänemark-Story"

*heulheul* *zitterzitter* *flennflenn* *freufreu*


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2021)

die Engländer blasen die Dänen aus dem Stadion.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2021)

Abwarten. Es ist alles möglich.

Am besten waren damals die Griechen mit Rehakles. Die haben keinen guten Fußball gespielt und sind trotzdem immer irgendwie weiter gekommen und sogar Europameister geworden.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Abwarten. Es ist alles möglich.
> 
> Am besten waren damals die Griechen mit Rehakles. Die haben keinen guten Fußball gespielt und sind trotzdem immer irgendwie weiter gekommen und sogar Europameister geworden.


Ja, das lag daran, dass keiner so recht wahrhaben wollte, dass die anno 2004 mit Libero spielen.  

(hätte vielleicht ja auch Deutschland machen können. Hummels und Müller hatte Löw ja reaktiviert, also warum nicht auch gleich Beckenbauer? )


----------



## Olstyle (6. Juli 2021)

Heute Teilen sich meistens zwei 6er die "Libero" und "Vorstopper" Funktion. Zum Teil auch nur andere Namen für die selbe Idee.


----------



## Leonidas_I (6. Juli 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ckWLcTrKzaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf geht's!

Bellissimo!


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2021)

Holla die Waldfee, was für ein Spiel! Erste Halbzeit ja eher lahm, ab der zweiten aber echt extrem spannend! Dann wird es wohl Italien vs. England im Finale.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Juli 2021)

Jawohl!
Hauptsache, der Sieger heißt nicht Spanien.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2021)

So, ein Spiel noch. 🇮🇹❤️👊🏼


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juli 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee, was für ein Spiel! Erste Halbzeit ja eher lahm, ab der zweiten aber echt extrem spannend! Dann wird es wohl Italien vs. England im Finale.


Nope, England muss noch gewinnen. Glückwunsch an Italien zweierlei, obwohl sie unser Konkurrent bei den EM-/WM-Titeln sind:
1. Die kacklangweiligen Ballbesitzspielemannschaften sind endgültig raus (Deutschland inklusive).
2. Sie haben jedes Mal ein spannendes Spiel geliefert. Das muss man erstmal schaffen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nope, England muss noch gewinnen.



Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass England gegen Dänemark gewinnen wird.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Also die Spanier haben die meiste Zeit das Spiel dominiert. Aber nützt ihnen nichts wenn die vielen Chancen nicht genutzt werden. Italien war beim Elfmeter schiessen cooler und ist dementsprechend weiter.

Heute Abend denke ich auch das England gewinnt. Wobei ich den Dänen einen Sieg gönnen würde.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also die Spanier haben die meiste Zeit das Spiel dominiert. Aber nützt ihnen nichts wenn die vielen Chancen nicht genutzt werden. Italien war beim Elfmeter schiessen cooler und ist dementsprechend weiter.


Jedenfalls hat man gestern gesehen das Deutschland weder gegen Spanien, noch gegen Italien eine Chance gehabt hätte. Die spielen aktuell einfach deutlich besser als unsere Jungs.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hat man gestern gesehen das Deutschland weder gegen Spanien, noch gegen Italien eine Chance gehabt hätte. Die spielen aktuell einfach deutlich besser als unsere Jungs.


Ja die sind in allen Bereichen besser würde ich sagen. Was die auch für genaue Pässe spielen. Echt krass!


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, das lag daran, dass keiner so recht wahrhaben wollte, dass die anno 2004 mit Libero spielen.
> 
> (hätte vielleicht ja auch Deutschland machen können. Hummels und Müller hatte Löw ja reaktiviert, also warum nicht auch gleich Beckenbauer? )


Ich hätte Leno ins Tor gestellt und Neuer in die zentrale Defensive. Neuer hätte alles weggerätscht. 


RyzA schrieb:


> Ja die sind in allen Bereichen besser würde ich sagen. Was die auch für genaue Pässe spielen. Echt krass!


Mit der Portugal Leistung hätten wir Italien und Spanien aus dem Stadion gespült.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit der Portugal Leistung hätten wir Italien und Spanien aus dem Stadion gespült.


Glaube ich nicht. Portugal stand hinten schlecht. Die Italiener und die Spanier nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Portugal stand hinten schlecht. Die Italiener und die Spanier nicht.


Wo waren denn die Italiener stabil?
Der Torwart spielt Roulette, die spanier hatten riesen Chancen, haben nur das Tor nicht getroffen.
Wenn Sterling und Kane am Sonntag aufdrehen, schwimmen die Italiener weg.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wo waren denn die Italiener stabil?
> Der Torwart spielt Roulette, die spanier hatten riesen Chancen, haben nur das Tor nicht getroffen.


Hast du ein anderen Spiel gesehen? Die Italiener standen hinten die meiste Zeit gut und haben auf Konterchancen gewartet.  Klar die Spanier hatten mehr Chancen... aber nicht genutzt. Das ist eben Pech.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn Sterling und Kane am Sonntag aufdrehen, schwimmen die Italiener weg.


Abwarten!


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja die sind in allen Bereichen besser würde ich sagen. Was die auch für genaue Pässe spielen. Echt krass!


Kroos und Gündogan (und Kimmich und z.T. auch Hummels) können das auch. Nur wenn man denen sagt sie sollen sich in der Abwehr aufreiben tun sie halt das statt gute Pässe zu spielen nachdem ein Can den Ball besorgt hat.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hast du ein anderen Spiel gesehen? Die Italiener standen hinten die meiste Zeit gut und haben auf Konterchancen gewartet.


Hat nur 1x funktioniert. Die Spanier hatten mehr chancen und auch nur ein Tor gemacht.
Sie hätten aber auch 2 oder 3 machen können und dann hätten sich die Italiener nicht beschweren dürfen.
Gegen die Engländer wird so eine Leistung definitiv nicht reichen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat nur 1x funktioniert. Die Spanier hatten mehr chancen und auch nur ein Tor gemacht.
> Sie hätten aber auch 2 oder 3 machen können und dann hätten sich die Italiener nicht beschweren dürfen.
> Gegen die Engländer wird so eine Leistung definitiv nicht reichen.


Konterchancen hatten die Italiener auch mehrere und nicht nur eine welche sie zum Tor genutzt haben.
Ich finde die haben das rafiniert gemacht und das zeigt auch das Effizienz wichtiger ist beim Fußball als die Statistik.
Die eine Mannschaft ackert wie blöde und trifft das Tor nicht die andere hat wenige Chancen und nutzt sie.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit der Portugal Leistung hätten wir Italien und Spanien aus dem Stadion gespült.


Wir hatten gegen Portugal einfach nur Glück.
Sieht man ganz deutlich wenn man überlegt wie unsere anderen Spiele so waren.
Spanien/Italien hätten uns regelrecht vom Platz gefegt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die eine Mannschaft ackert wie blöde und trifft das Tor nicht die andere hat wenige Chancen und nutzt sie.


Deswegen wird es auch interessant gegen die Engländer. Die machen das, was sie müssen und nutzen die chancen.
Sterling oder Kane wirst du nie abmelden können und Kane  braucht nur eine halbe chance und macht sein Tor.
Das wird ein spannendes endspiel.
Natürlich muss Dänemark erst geschlagen werden, keine Frage. Aber ich glaube, dass die dänen ihr Pulver nun verschossen haben.


Rizzard schrieb:


> Wir hatten gegen Portugal einfach nur Glück.
> Sieht man ganz deutlich wenn man überlegt wie unsere anderen Spiele so waren.


Uns liegt das Spiel der Portugiesen.
Allerdings kannst du mit so einer schwachen Abwehr keinen titel holen. Daran muss Flick arbeiten.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Uns liegt das Spiel der Portugiesen.


Und im Umkehrschluss kommen wir mit den Italienern überhaupt nicht klar.
Daran muss Flick arbeiten.^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2021)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Und im Umkehrschluss kommen wir mit den Italienern überhaupt nicht klar.


Das wissen wir ja nicht.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wissen wir ja nicht.


Jahrzehnte lange Erfahrung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (7. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich lege mich mal fest:
> Finale ->
> 
> England - Italien
> ...


Ich bleib dabei 
*glaskugelpolier*


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei
> *glaskugelpolier*


Dann liegst du immer noch falsch.


----------



## chill_eule (7. Juli 2021)

Jetzt warten wir mal den Sonntag ab @Leonidas_I


----------



## Olstyle (8. Juli 2021)

Sterling hat jetzt in quasi jedem Spiel den Unterschied für England aus gemacht. Absurd wie der nach 115+ Minuten trotzdem wieder los sprintet.
Dem englischen Team würde ich den Titel mittlerweile gönnen, den Fans aber nicht. Während der Hymne der gegnerischen Mannschaft Pfeifen/Buhen geht gar nicht und selbiges während gegnerischen Ballbesitzes ist auch einfach nur nervig.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dem englischen Team würde ich den Titel mittlerweile gönnen, den Fans aber nicht.


Same here.
Es gibt ein dutzend Gründe, England zu mögen, die Fans sind aber keiner davon. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, ein nicht unerheblich großer Teil der Engländer wünschen sich das Empire zurück und dass Amerika noch deren Kolonie wäre.


----------



## Leonidas_I (8. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die Schweiz fliegt gegen Spanien raus, Spanien verliert gegen Italien und Italien gewinnt gegen England.


@chill_eule
Habe mich schon früher als du festgelegt. 

Ist jetzt aber nicht so, dass ich über einen englischen Sieg trauern würde.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

Die Dänen haben bis zur ca. der 70. Spielminute gut gespielt aber dann haben die Kräfte nachgelassen.
England hat das Spiel bestimmt und zurecht gewonnen. 
Italien wird aber definitiv eine härtere Nuss.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Während der Hymne der gegnerischen Mannschaft Pfeifen/Buhen geht gar nicht und selbiges während gegnerischen Ballbesitzes ist auch einfach nur nervig.


Das machen die seit Jahren immer so. Daher finde ich z.b. die Schotten schlicht besser, da die auch während des Spiels mit den Fans des Gegners feiern und nach dem Spiel gemeinsam mit den anderen in den Pubs abhängen.

Ich hoffe auch auf england. alleine nur wegen der der schauspielerische Einlage von Immobile vor dem ersten Tor gegen Belgien.


----------



## RyzA (8. Juli 2021)

Die haben nicht nur gebuht: Kasper Schmeichel mit Laser geblendet: Unfaire Aktion kann auch gefährlich werden

Was gibt es nur für schwachsinnige Idioten?


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juli 2021)

Wird am Sonntag spannend, sind zwei sehr gute Mannschaften.
Ich sage nur... die bessere Mannschaft gewinnt und werde mich jetzt auch nicht auf eine Mannschaft festlegen.


----------



## chill_eule (8. Juli 2021)

Funfact:
Im Jahr 2032 hat @Leonidas_I laut _meinem Spiel_ tatsächlich recht mit dem Finale/Meister!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt übrigens der neue "Rehakles" und bin extrem unglücklich und unfair gegen Russland im Achtelfinale ausgeschieden


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juli 2021)

Soooooooooooooooo!

Bald gehts los! 

Autos bauen können sie beide. 
Fußball spielen auch! 

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt und hoffe, dass es nicht nur ein gammeliges 0:0 wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Autos bauen können sie beide.


Wat? 
Das ist so ziemlich das einzige, worin sie gegen Deutschland garantiert abgesoffen wären. Beide. 

Ich hoffe mal es wird wenigstens unterhaltsam (ich werde mit einem gewissen Gruppenzwang dazu bewegt mitzukucken...). Wirklich sympathisch sind mir beide Mannschaften nicht aber einer muss ja auch zwingend verlieren.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2021)

Italien hat definitiv die bessere Küche, also von daher...  

Hätte selbst ja nie gedacht, dass ich für Italien wäre, aber so wie sich die englischen Fans bei dieser EM aufgeführt haben...
Dennoch, großer Respekt vor Southgate. Wie der den englischen Fußball umgekrempelt hat, während er sich von den englischen Medien dauernd deren Schwachsinn geben musste. Großartiger Typ, von denen sich die Fans gerne mal 'ne Scheibe abschneiden könnten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Italien hat definitiv die bessere Küche, also von daher...


Och son Backfisch aus ner Zeitung is auch ganz geil. Also wenn man ausreichend besoffen ist. 

Aber ich tippe mal (als absolut Fußball-Unwissender) drauf, dass die "esse-morgens-Bockwurst-Fraktion" es heute gegen die Spaghettiscuderia sehr schwer haben wird.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juli 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wat?
> Das ist so ziemlich das einzige, worin sie gegen Deutschland garantiert abgesoffen wären.


Hmmmmm

Aston Martin...
Jaguar...
Land Rover...
Rolls Royce(!)...

Ferrari...
Lamborghini...
Pagani...
Maserati...

Absaufen sehe ich da keinen der beiden 

Ich bin für England! 

Scheiss auf Autos oder die bessere Küche, deren Humor ist einfach geiler 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2021)

Wenn du nen Ferrari beispielsweise mit nem Porsche auf einen Level stellst biste offensichtlich noch nie einen gefahren (auch wenn die ganz neuen nicht mehr ganz so übel sind wie die alten).  
Aber das issn anderes Thema.

moment WTF haben die Engländer wirklich inner 2. Minute das 1:0 gemacht?!
Ouhauerha^^


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2021)

Tatsache.
Jetzt muss Immobile doch beweisen, dass er nicht nur Schwalben legen kann und warum er letztes Jahr den Goldenen Schuh gewonnen hat.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juli 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Ferrari beispielsweise mit nem Porsche auf einen Level stellst biste offensichtlich noch nie einen gefahren


Nein, natürlich nicht. 
Ich setz mich doch nicht freiwillig in einen Käf.... Porsche 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das issn anderes Thema.


This


----------



## Eyren (11. Juli 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tatsache.
> Jetzt muss Immobile doch beweisen, dass er nicht nur Schwalben legen kann und warum er letztes Jahr den Goldenen Schuh gewonnen hat.


Immobile=unbeweglich

Erwarte nicht zuviel, den Goldenen Schuh gab's wegen der Inklusion.

Ja politisch nicht korrekt 😜


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2021)

Die Engländer haben ihre Elfmeterschießen-Tradition also mal wieder erfolgreich zelebriert.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2021)

was soll das Getrippel immer?
Anlaufen -- ballern -- in Winkel -- fertig.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Juli 2021)

Tja, Glückwunsch Italien! 

Verdient hatte aber keine Mannschaft den Titel nach *dem* Spiel 
Wurde nur halbwegs interessant durch die Verlängerung und Elfmeterschießen.

PS: Verteidiger sind ja wohl die neuen Stürmer, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> was soll das Getrippel immer?
> Anlaufen -- ballern -- in Winkel -- fertig.


Ich hab mich fast gefreut als diese Verzögerungstrippel-Typen versemmelt haben. Son Psychokram braucht doch keiner.
Der zweite Engländer der das Ding mit 100 Klamotten innen Winkel gepfeffert hat und die Kamera da vernichtet hat... SO gehört das.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Juli 2021)

Ich sag' ja, ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mich auch nur einmal in meinem Leben *für* eine italienische Manschaft freuen würde. Zumal ich den Engländern den WM-Titel 2018 echt zugetraut hätte.
Aber der Sieg für Italien war auch nicht unverdient, vielleicht ist das aber auch der Italiener in mir.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2021)

Spieler nur fürs Elfmeterschießen einzuwechseln hat doch gefühlt noch nie funktioniert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Juli 2021)

Aber so in die Hose gegangen wie heute ists auch selten...


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2021)

Ich erinnere mich dunkel an ein (WM oder EM) Spiel in dem der Torhüter fürs Elfmeterschießen gewechselt wurde und dann im regulären Spiel noch einen kassiert hat so dass es garnicht zu den Elfmetern kam.
(Hier wird gerade geböllert und gehupt wie sonst was)


----------



## rhalin (12. Juli 2021)

Nach diesem Witzelfmeter aus dem Halbfinale hatte es England für mich nicht verdient.
Von daher, Glückwunsch Italien !


----------



## Leonidas_I (12. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Die Schweiz fliegt gegen Spanien raus, Spanien verliert gegen Italien und Italien gewinnt gegen England.


So, das muss noch einmal sein! 

Forza Italia! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59L51yWUFiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eyren (12. Juli 2021)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> So, das muss noch einmal sein!
> 
> Forza Italia!
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe du hast deine Glaskugel gut genutzt und auf jedes Spiel wetten platziert damit du mir was schönes kaufen kannst! 

😉


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juli 2021)

It's coming Rome 
Ich dachte, nur eine Minderheit der englischen Fans wären doof, dann habe ich gesehen, wie die englischen Spieler mit der Silbermedaillie umgingen. Sie verdienen gar nichts, hoffentlich bleibt es beim leeren Trophäenkabinett. Dass sie die Teenager an Stelle von Sterling & co. zum Elferschießen vorschickten, naja..


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2021)

Ich würde es eher so interpretieren dass Sterling die Teenager vorgeschickt hat. Spieler melden sich in der Regel freiwillig, und wenn sich die älteren nicht trauen müssen halt die Jungen ran.
So wie Maguire die Kamera zerstört hat dachte ich schon die Engländer hätten auch bei den Elfern eine Chance, aber die "Künstler" danach waren offensichtlich überfordert.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2021)

Auch wenn England früh das Tor geschossen hat war ja klar das die Italiener bis zum Schluß gefährlich sind.
Ab der zweiten Hälfte haben sie auch größtenteils das Spiel bestimmt.
Erst hatte ich England einen Sieg gegönnt aber danach irgendwie nicht mehr.
Italien hat den Titel verdient. Forza Italia!


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich hab mich fast gefreut als diese Verzögerungstrippel-Typen versemmelt haben. Son Psychokram braucht doch keiner.
> Der zweite Engländer der das Ding mit 100 Klamotten innen Winkel gepfeffert hat und die Kamera da vernichtet hat... SO gehört das.


Die beiden Harrys haben es genau richtig gemacht. Die jungen haben versagt, aber was sagt das über eine Mannschaft aus, wenn ein 19 jähriger den letzten Elfer schießen muss? Wo war Shaw? Warum haben die sich nicht getraut?
Und natürlich hat Southgate selbst Schuld. Ich wechsel niemanden extra fürs Elfmeterschießen ein. Rashford und Sancho hätte er Mitte der zweiten Halbzeit bringen sollen. Die hätten das zweite Tor für England gemacht und dann wäre Italien am ende gewesen.
Schlimm finde ich aber, dass Rashford, Sancho und Saka nach dem Spiel in den sozialen Medien übelst rassistisch beleidigt worden. 
die drei Jungs waren sowieso schon am Boden und sehr enttäuscht und dann kommen noch solche Sachen. 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> It's coming Rome
> Ich dachte, nur eine Minderheit der englischen Fans wären doof, dann habe ich gesehen, wie die englischen Spieler mit der Silbermedaillie umgingen. Sie verdienen gar nichts, hoffentlich bleibt es beim leeren Trophäenkabinett. Dass sie die Teenager an Stelle von Sterling & co. zum Elferschießen vorschickten, naja..


Das ist normal, dass man als Verlierer nichts annimmt. Als die Italiener damals 1994 das Final gegen Brasilien verloren haben, haben die ihre Medaille direkt auf den Boden geworfen.
Es dauert ein paar Tage, bis sie begreifen, was sie erreicht haben und die Jungs sind ja noch jung. In 16 Monaten ist die WM in Katar und da ist England einer der Top Favoriten.


RyzA schrieb:


> Auch wenn England früh das Tor geschossen hat war ja klar das die Italiener bis zum Schluß gefährlich sind.
> Ab der zweiten Hälfte haben sie auch größtenteils das Spiel bestimmt.
> Erst hatte ich England einen Sieg gegönnt aber danach irgendwie nicht mehr.
> Italien hat den Titel verdient. Forza Italia!


Die Engländer hätten nachlegen müssen, aber sie haben Schlafwagenfußball gespielt und zurecht den Ausgleich bekommen. 
Und wenn Pickford schon zwei Elfer hält, muss man das Ding einfach einfahren und nicht 3x verschießen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Engländer hätten nachlegen müssen, aber sie haben Schlafwagenfußball gespielt und zurecht den Ausgleich bekommen.
> Und wenn Pickford schon zwei Elfer hält, muss man das Ding einfach einfahren und nicht 3x verschießen.


Das sagt sich so leicht. Der Druck war enorm. Über 60000 Menschen im Stadion und Millionen an den Fernsehern.
Da muß man schon sehr cool bleiben wenn man beim Elfmeter das Ding reinmachen will.
Der Fehler war dafür die jüngsten Spieler zu nehmen denke ich.
Aber Glück gehört auch noch dazu.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das sagt sich so leicht. Der Druck war enorm. Über 60000 Menschen im Stadion und Millionen an den Fernsehern.
> Da muß man schon sehr cool bleiben wenn man beim Elfmeter das Ding reinmachen will.


Kane und Maguire waren das ja. Aber zwei halten reicht halt nicht, wenn man selbst nur 2x trifft.
Southgate hat den beiden mit der extra Einwechslung fürs Elfer schießen keinen Gefallen getan. Die Kritik muss er sich stellen.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Juli 2021)

Für mich war der Torwart bei diesen zwei Schüsse eindeutig der bessere, denn sie haben ja nicht nur verschossen, sondern die Schüsse wurden ja auch vom Torwart gehalten.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2021)

Als Pickford den zweiten hielt, ging ich stark davon aus, dass die Engländer es schaffen.
Aber dann trabte Saka zum Punkt und man konnte es ihm schon ansehen, dass er nicht treffen würde. 
Irgendwie sieht man es vorher, ob er treffen wird oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2021)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Donnarumma als Spieler des Turniers?
Ich finde zwar er hat ein ordentliches Turnier gespielt aber nichts wirklich herausragendes geleistet. Ich wäre wohl trotz aller berechtigter Kritik an seinen Flugeinlagen bei Sterling gelandet. Ohne ihn wäre England niemals so weit gekommen.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Donnarumma als Spieler des Turniers?
> Ich finde zwar er hat ein ordentliches Turnier gespielt aber nichts wirklich herausragendes geleistet. Ich wäre wohl trotz aller berechtigter Kritik an seinen Flugeinlagen bei Sterling gelandet. Ohne ihn wäre England niemals so weit gekommen.


Donnarumma hat mehr als 60% aller Bälle in seiner kurzen Karriere beim Elfmeterschießen gehalten. Er hat nie ein Elfmeterschießen verloren 
Der Junge ist hierzulande ziemlich unbekannt, an sich ist er aber eine ganz große Nummer. Nicht umsonst meinte Chiellini, er sei froh nach Gigi Buffon an der Seite von Gigi (Donnarumma) zu stehen. Die besten Spieler des Turniers waren aus meiner Sicht alles Italiener: Spinazzola, Chiesa und Donnaruma. Sterling war ein guter Fall bis gestern, wo er nicht mal versucht hat im Strafraum abzulegen oder zu schießen. Er fiel wie eine Fliege links und rechts. Der niedrigste Punkt war, als er sich vorm Elfer verdückt hat.
Leute, die es verdient hätten, falls sie weiter gekommen wären: Kjär und Joakim Maehle.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist normal, dass man als Verlierer nichts annimmt. Als die Italiener damals 1994 das Final gegen Brasilien verloren haben, haben die ihre Medaille direkt auf den Boden geworfen.
> Es dauert ein paar Tage, bis sie begreifen, was sie erreicht haben und die Jungs sind ja noch jung. In 16 Monaten ist die WM in Katar und da ist England einer der Top Favoriten.


Das wäre normal für uns oder Italien aber nicht für England. Sie haben noch nie einen EM-Titel gewonnen. Bei denen sieht es einfach lächerlich aus, weil:
1. Nie eine EM gewonnen
2. So gut waren sie auch nicht.


Der eigentliche Sieger war klar Mancini vs. Southgate. Mancini ist der Anti-Löw. Er reagiert während des Spiels, wartet nicht bis zur 85-ten Minute für die Einwechslung von Musiala, wo es sowieso gar nichts mehr bringt.


----------



## Leob12 (12. Juli 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Für mich war der Torwart bei diesen zwei Schüsse eindeutig der bessere, denn sie haben ja nicht nur verschossen, sondern die Schüsse wurden ja auch vom Torwart gehalten.


Waren beides Sicherheitselfer, hat der TW die richtige Ecke hält er den Schuss auch.

Stark war Pickford bei Jorginhos Elfer.

Einfach peinlich wenn Southgate zwei Spieler einwechselt denen er vorher kein Vertrauen geschenkt hat, quasi einen Elfer mit der ersten Ballberührung schießen lässt. 

Wieso wechselt er Henderson aus? Der sollte mit Druck klarkommen. Wo waren Spieler wie Shaw, Sterling oder Grealish?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Donnarumma hat mehr als 60% aller Bälle in seiner kurzen Karriere beim Elfmeterschießen gehalten. Er hat nie ein Elfmeterschießen verloren
> Der Junge ist hierzulande ziemlich unbekannt, an sich ist er aber eine ganz große Nummer. Nicht umsonst meinte Chiellini, er sei froh nach Gigi Buffon an der Seite von Gigi (Donnarumma) zu stehen.


Natürlich ist er ein super Spieler, aber auch bei den Elfmeterschießen kann ich mich an keine Situation erinnern wo er sich besonders(!) ausgezeichnet hat.
Sterling hat mehrere Spiele entschieden, Donnarumma zumindest keines was ich gesehen habe.


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde es eher so interpretieren dass Sterling die Teenager vorgeschickt hat. Spieler melden sich in der Regel freiwillig, und wenn sich die älteren nicht trauen müssen halt die Jungen ran.
> So wie Maguire die Kamera zerstört hat dachte ich schon die Engländer hätten auch bei den Elfern eine Chance, aber die "Künstler" danach waren offensichtlich überfordert.


Überfordert? Ich würde sagen eher komplett nervös. Hast du schon ein Elfer geschossen? Da geht dir die Pumpe und dann bist du noch im Finale der EM? Klar war es nicht die beste Entscheidung die jüngeren später schießen zu lassen dennoch ist es von einigen Mies so schlecht darüber zu reden. Das ist was ganz anderes direkt vor Ort am Punkt zu stehen und du weißt du musst liefern. Da helfen auch keine Millionengehälter. Es wäre am Ende besser(meine Meinung) gewesen die alten schießen zu lassen da sie mental sicher einiges stärker sind, aber Southgate war sicher auch nervös ohne Ende mit seinem kleinen Déjà-vu.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Überfordert? Ich würde sagen eher komplett nervös


Eben, geistig/emotional/mental überfordert, siehe weitere Ausführungen von dir.


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Eben, geistig/emotional/mental überfordert, siehe weitere Ausführungen von dir.


Ok hab es dann ggf. in den falschen Hals bekommen und dein Post aggressiver gelesen als er ist. Verzeihung .


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Donnarumma als Spieler des Turniers?
> Ich finde zwar er hat ein ordentliches Turnier gespielt aber nichts wirklich herausragendes geleistet. Ich wäre wohl trotz aller berechtigter Kritik an seinen Flugeinlagen bei Sterling gelandet. Ohne ihn wäre England niemals so weit gekommen.


Na ja, ein Torwart ist da immer fragwürdig. Natürlich nimmt man ein spieler aus der Siegermannschaft, bzw. einen, der im Endspiel stand.
Ich persönlich hätte Harry Kane genommen. 4 Tore in de KO Spielen. dann der Einsatz fürs Team.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Torwart ist da immer fragwürdig.


Sag' das mal Oliver Kahn.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sag' das mal Oliver Kahn.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmD1q1BHTxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Natürlich ist er ein super Spieler, aber auch bei den Elfmeterschießen kann ich mich an keine Situation erinnern wo er sich besonders(!) ausgezeichnet hat.
> Sterling hat mehrere Spiele entschieden, Donnarumma zumindest keines was ich gesehen habe.


Donnarumma hatte gegen Österreich eine ziemlich starke Parade gegen Schaub, der war echt nicht leicht zu halten.


Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Torwart ist da immer fragwürdig. Natürlich nimmt man ein spieler aus der Siegermannschaft, bzw. einen, der im Endspiel stand.
> Ich persönlich hätte Harry Kane genommen. 4 Tore in de KO Spielen. dann der Einsatz fürs Team.


Kane war aber gerade im Finale ganz gut abgemeldet, Shaw könnte man bei England noch nennen.  Bonucci oder Chiesa wären für mich die Spieler des Turniers gewesen, ohne dem Elferschießen.

Generell fand ich aber England trotz Finale erschreckend schwach im Spiel nach vorne, einfach weil die meiste Zeit über nichts getan wurde. Im Finale hat man locker 100 Minuten offensiv absolut nichts getan. 
Auch gegen Dänemark das nach 60 Minuten KO war hat man einfach nicht den Deckel draufgemacht. 
Die Ukraine war einfach mindestens eine Klasse schlechter. Die haben schon gegen Ö echt schlecht ausgesehen. 
Gegen Deutschland war es lange Zeit sehr ausgeglichen und man hat gezeigt was eigentlich kann. Das Spielermaterial für Offensivfußball hat man ja. 
Gegen Kroatien, Schottland und Tschechien war man auch alles andere als souverän. 
Man merkt halt dass in dieser Nationalmannschaft die Spieler fehlen die voran gehen und ganz große Titel gewinnen. Die besten Spieler dieses Teams, Kane, Sterling, auch Maguire, das sind für mich keine Gewinnertypen. Pardon, Henderson hab ich vergessen. Der ist jemand der voran geht, ein Antreiber im Mittelfeld. Der hat aber nicht immer gespielt. Philips hat mir gut gefallen, aber er ist noch kein Führungsspieler. 

Italien dagegen hat ein Team und einfach die richtige Mischung. Chiellini, Bonucci oder Verratti sind solche Antreiber. Chiellini nimmt die Gelbe gegen Saka in Kauf. Würde ein Stones oder Maguire dasselbe tun? Ich glaubs nicht. 
Von den Namen her ist dieses Team vermutlich eines der schlechtesten der italienischen Geschichte, aber es ist eine Einheit. Taktisch variabel, siehe gegen Spanien, oder gegen England, Ballbesitz, Pressing, schnelle Konter, sie können fast alles.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juli 2021)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Italien dagegen hat ein Team und einfach die richtige Mischung. Chiellini, Bonucci oder Verratti sind solche Antreiber. Chiellini nimmt die Gelbe gegen Saka in Kauf. Würde ein Stones oder Maguire dasselbe tun? Ich glaubs nicht.
> Von den Namen her ist dieses Team vermutlich eines der schlechtesten der italienischen Geschichte, aber es ist eine Einheit. Taktisch variabel, siehe gegen Spanien, oder gegen England, Ballbesitz, Pressing, schnelle Konter, sie können fast alles.


Die italienische Trainer soll innerhalb 3 Jahren 70 verschiedene Spieler ausprobiert haben. Da mußte ja irgendwann eine gute Konstellation bei herauskommen.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juli 2021)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Würde ein Stones oder Maguire dasselbe tun?


Natürlich, das gehört (leider) zum 1x1 aller Innenverteidiger.


RyzA schrieb:


> Die italienische Trainer soll innerhalb 3 Jahren 70 verschiedene Spieler ausprobiert haben. Da mußte ja irgendwann eine gute Konstellation bei herauskommen.


Mancher nennt ihn auch den Anti Löw. Er hat versucht aus dem Material was da war eine Aufstellung und vor allem Taktik zu finden die funktioniert. Löw hatte (zuletzt) eine Fixe Idee und hat versucht ihm vertraute Spieler in selbige zu quetschen.


----------

